# Good agility weekend



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations -a good show indeed.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks Asta’s mom- we had fun!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations on a very good weekend!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

How wonderful, you had a fun and productive weekend with your Hooligans.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Not just Qs, but nice placements too! Congratulations.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well done with your pups/



Carolinek said:


> Pics attached- I don’t know hoe to rotate them so apologize for the orientation.


If you turn your phone to the left when taking photos, they will be the correct orientation, If using a camera only photograph horizontal.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Twyla, thanks for the tech tip, I didn’t know that.

And many thanks for the well wishes Mfmst, Twyla, Catherine, and Skylar. I am very proud of them. We’ve come a long way baby! The best part is they both just love it. 

Two more trials this month, it’s a March blitz. Not a bad way to while a way a NY winter ?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks Click-N-Treat!


----------

